# how to use think right now Conquering Social Anxiety



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

hello

how are u all?

how to use it ?

i have it but the manual is lost

please help me

thanks bye


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

nobody knows?


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

what is that i never heard of it


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I never recieved a manual


----------

